# Which size carrier?



## ShutUpAndSmile

So I found a carrier that I think would be good and not to expensive. I don't know which size though. I read the comments and I feel like the small might be to small? 
Anyone have this carrier? Which size?
It would only be for one hedgehog. But I would want to be able to put a water bottle and small food thing in there. 
Small:
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Suncast-D...er-Tray-Small-Cats-Dogs-Small-Animals/9606593

Med:
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Suncast-D...r-Tray-Medium-Cats-Dogs-Small-Animals/9606594


----------



## Lilysmommy

The small would probably work just fine if you're planning to use the carrier just for trips in the car and vet trips. Some hedgehogs can get carsick easily, and you won't want to have food and water in the carrier during the trip. You could offer water during stops, but it's best not to give any food until you have stopped and gotten them settled.


----------



## Nancy

Personally I would go with the Pet Taxi instead. http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product. ... gMethod=rr It is a very nice carrier and is airline approved in case you ever needed it on a plane. The pet taxi does have food dishes, but food and water is unnecessary when traveling as it can make them car sick.

The Suncast carrier looks rather flimsy and not as sturdy as the Pet Taxi. Considering the Pet Taxi is cheaper, I'd go with it.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Well it says that the one I showed is airline approved. Oh and it also comes with a little water/food dish.
The small is the same size as the taxi and same price.
Maybe I'll just flip a coin. 
I like that these carriers look like they get a lot of ventilation and such. 
Idk ;-;


----------



## silvercat

For longer traval, I Have a pet carrier that I put inside a hardsided cage http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=12481037&findingMethod=rr


----------



## Nancy

silvercat said:


> For longer traval, I Have a pet carrier that I put inside a hardsided cage http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=12481037&findingMethod=rr


I have a couple carriers like that. I love that they fold into a little pouch. I keep one in the vehicles in case we are ever somewhere and I discover someone that needs rescuing, the carrier is all ready for them. Hand warmers, a receiving blanket, and a fleece blanket also fit inside the pouch so I'm all set to help one in need.


----------



## nikki

> I like that these carriers look like they get a lot of ventilation and such.


Don't forget that the same features that give good ventilation can also alow drafts and make the cage harder to keep warm.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Thank you everyone for the help!  
I happened to go to Walmart today and they only had the pet taxi and it was cheaper then the price online so I got it. =o 
I hope to get a little hedgie soon <3


----------



## gpluvscats

Nancy said:


> silvercat said:
> 
> 
> 
> For longer traval, I Have a pet carrier that I put inside a hardsided cage http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=12481037&findingMethod=rr
> 
> 
> 
> I have a couple carriers like that. I love that they fold into a little pouch. I keep one in the vehicles in case we are ever somewhere and I discover someone that needs rescuing, the carrier is all ready for them. Hand warmers, a receiving blanket, and a fleece blanket also fit inside the pouch so I'm all set to help one in need.
Click to expand...

it may sound dumb, but im new to the whole hedgehog traveling, wouldn't that slide around in the other carrier?


----------



## hedgiegirl1214

I got this carrier http://www.petco.com/product/11339/Supe ... elOutdoors. It works fine, I can fit some of her food in the little pouch, and an extra hand warmer in it.


----------



## Simal_Mal

I got pet carrier from EssentialPaw - http://essentialpaw.com/collections/pet-carriers
There array of airline pet carriers not only meet your needs conveniently, but look great as well.


----------

